

Drill Down HN : Github - bo_Olean

When I land at web apps or sites upvoted here in HN, most of the time I wonder - how these sites were developed. Figuring out all architectural, technical and UI aspects of an app or a site would be inspiring to a developer-cum-lurker like me.<p>Shall we start with http://github.com
======
Aqua_Geek
GitHub itself provides quite a bit of information about their internals over
at their blog: <http://github.com/blog>.

A few I found interesting:

* <https://github.com/blog/517-unicorn>

* <https://github.com/blog/542-introducing-resque>

You also might want to check out their public projects:
<http://github.com/github>

Or those of the founders:

* <https://github.com/mojombo>

* <https://github.com/defunkt>

* <https://github.com/pjhyett>

